# MS 360 used price?



## jonwright (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a bit more power to compliment my little MS250.  I'm thinking a real saw in the 60 cc range would be good all rounder at this point in time for bucking/felling @24"+ oaks. 

I didn't plan on using my saw as much as I am, and after spending time with a really sharp chain on a 20" oak I'm wanting more power.

Found a used MS 360 Pro model - guy is asking $400 with three chains and a case (not sure on bar size).

I'm familiar with 2stks so I'm guessing minimum compression would be roughly 120 psi?  Anything else to consider for what makes a "good condition" saw?

There's a used place that has the 0xx series Stihls, for less money, but I'm thinking the MS 360 is a better saw (condition aside) than the 044's (bigger, I know) or say an MS311 or 036 for $300-$375 range?


----------



## lukem (Oct 29, 2012)

150 PSI is excellent compression.  $400 sounds a tad high.  The 044 is a legend...don't count it out.


----------



## Researcher1 (Oct 29, 2012)

too much for my neck of the woods but not outrageous depending on the condition. 360/361/036 is a real nice all around saw.  i would also be passing on the saw if it had 120psi


----------



## smokinj (Oct 29, 2012)

It really comes down to condition.... I seen almost new condition 036 go for 500.00. I would not go that high but many will.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 29, 2012)

If it was me, I would be looking at a 70+cc saw to go with the 250. I have seen a lot of 440/460s go in the $450-500 range around here, 044s for a hundred or so less.


----------



## charly (Oct 29, 2012)

jonwright said:


> I'm looking for a bit more power to compliment my little MS250. I'm thinking a real saw in the 60 cc range would be good all rounder at this point in time for bucking/felling @24"+ oaks.
> 
> I didn't plan on using my saw as much as I am, and after spending time with a really sharp chain on a 20" oak I'm wanting more power.
> 
> ...


I can tell you, I love my 360, it's 10 years old, cut over 100 cords of wood, still has the all the original fuel lines, carb parts, starter rope, etc. New plug and air filter is about it and wear items, bar , rim sprocket and chains. Still runs like new,,,,, Amsoil and Seafoam.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 29, 2012)

jonwright said:


> I'm looking for a bit more power to compliment my little MS250. I'm thinking a real saw in the 60 cc range would be good all rounder at this point in time for bucking/felling @24"+ oaks.
> 
> I didn't plan on using my saw as much as I am, and after spending time with a really sharp chain on a 20" oak I'm wanting more power.
> 
> ...


I think 400 for a 360 is a bit much . The chains and case mean zip as far as the price . As to compression , >150 psi is good ,120psi is iffy .
However, If the saw is in great shape ,and You can actually run it ...... It May well be a good buy .


----------



## Elderthewelder (Oct 29, 2012)

I paid $300 for my used MS361 on C/L last year, I did not do a compression check with a gauge when I bought it, but could tell it was pretty good while pulling the rope handle. Took it into my Stihl dealer and he gave it a clean bill of health, along with a tune up


----------



## jonwright (Oct 29, 2012)

Well with limited exposure to what"good" feels like at the rope (kickstarter in a KTM is a different story)  gonna have to rely on comp gauge. 

Anything special with regards to crank seals and such?   A motorcycle jiggling the flywheel is a good rule of thumb (ie NO slop is good!  Smooth tturning with plug out etc. low or no smoke.


----------



## Bspring (Nov 4, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to take a gamble. I got mine off eBay knowing that if I got burned I could rebuild it for not too much. It turned out to be an excellent saw.
BTW, I have ridden my KTM at Brock Creek, Moccasin Gap and many of your other trail systems.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 5, 2012)

Bspring said:


> Sometimes you just have to take a gamble. I got mine off eBay knowing that if I got burned I could rebuild it for not too much. It turned out to be an excellent saw.
> BTW, I have ridden my KTM at Brock Creek, Moccasin Gap and many of your other trail systems.


 
You've enjoyed some of our finest trails, then, haven't you? Don't get out as much as I used to, but I still get out to do a hare scramble every once in a while.

I'm torn with a BIG saw or a mid size. I'm liking the 362, and not liking the price of the 460 (might as well have more power if you are going that big, seems it weighs the same as the 440).

This weekend I bucked a 22" red oak with my little saw. It worked, yah. Took a while, though.

I'm just wondering if getting the "smaller" 362 with messing with the bigger trees if there will be a bigger difference with the 460 that's worth the $$ vs. the 362.

Still plan on using the 250 to limb and get the smaller stuff since it's way lighter than the other saws.

Or would it be better to get the 362 and have it ported?  Not sure how much that costs for a CS.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 5, 2012)

362 is a wholelottaSaw... By all standards. 

More saw than most will need. 

I dont know of one person who is disappointed in there 036/360/361/362. Power to weight, one of the best in the industry. Period 

With that said. You also wouldn't be disappointed in a 460 Mag either  

Both are bad Motha's


----------



## StihlHead (Nov 5, 2012)

Do not discount the 036 vs. 360 and the 044 vs. 440. They are the same saws. 0xx may be older, but all the parts swap and they are the same saws. 361 is a different beast, if you can get one. I would opt for a 361 over the 036/360. 362 is heavier and a tad more power, but you cannot modify them nearly as easy. That has the strato engine. They also tend to be more expensive. 361/362 have way better AV over the 036/360. 044/440 is a great saw, if you can find one at a good price, they are typically a better value. You can add a dual port muffler off of a 460 and it fits without any modification (other than re-tuning the carb). 360s here go for $400 and up. They are prized and typically overpriced in my view. Usually there are 440s and 361s going for about the same price. You cannot really go wrong with any of these saws though.

Also any of these will compliment the 250. Do not be galled into getting a larger 70cc saw. I ran a 250 and a 361 for a long time at my ex's place. She ran a 210 and a 290. I got the 044 becasue I needed to drop some larger trees and run a 28 inch bar. I flipped from 250s to 260s later and I should have gone that route to begin with, looking back. 260 is a good limber and small all-around firewood saw. I would pass on the 311 and get a 310 if you can find one cheap. They can be easilly modified to have the power of a 390 and they weigh less than the 311, and the 311 has less power than the 310 (and the strato engine). I have bought, modified and sold a lot of 310s.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 5, 2012)

360's are hard to find. I can find 440's and 460's on flea bay but they have been going $600+ last I've seen - or at least $500 w/o bar or so. 026/260's are easily found as well.

Being in timber country where I am (much like the PCNW I'm sure) by the time most folks who have these saws put them up they are about used up best I can tell. I really don't want to mess with a saw - I want it to run. I've got enough hobbies and working on my saw isn't going to be another one (at least.....not yet). :D

Strato engine is the magnesium cased "uniframe" where the engine case is the frame?

Have to look at bit more into the 310. I've ruled out the 391 and 311 - really.

Right after I started looking there was a 460 mag on CL for $323. LOOKED nice in the pic. Naturally since it had been a few days since he posted it was gone. THAT would have been a deal.

Don't think I really NEED a 460, a 60cc will do nicely I think for the occasional bigger stuff I'll find. I'm going to be in oak that's 24" and a bit bigger - much bigger than that and I won't be able to scrounge it up and put it in the trailer I think.

Wielding a 460 with a 32" bar for that is kinda overkill and silly in my book - and me missing a toe or worse is just a matter of time.

What's "cheap" for a 310?


----------



## StihlHead (Nov 6, 2012)

I would avoid Ebay for saws. CL is far better, as you can see the saw in your hands before you fork over the cash. You have to watch CL several times a day to find the deals. Used saws vary depending on how well they have been taken care of.

You do not have to run a 460 with a 32 inch bar. You can run a 25 on them and they are fine. More power than you need, but they will even run a 20 inch bar and chain. I ran my 460 mostly with a 25 and 28 inch bars. I used it for thinning 2-2.5 foot DBH firs. With a 25 inch bar I used an 8 pin rim drive for more chain speed and less torque (torque was wasted otherwise). After I bought my 044 I sold the 460. With a dual port muffer the 044 has about the same power as the stock 460, and the saw has better AV and is lighter and smaller. It fits me better.

Cheap 310 is $200. That is what I paid for my latest one in a pawn shop of all places. It had maybe 30 hours on it when I got it? They tend to be listed for around $300 here. Same price as a 290, or even an 029. The 029 is a dog (I owned one once, and even a muffler mod did not help much). The 290 and 029 super are better (same engines), 310 is better still. I do not like the 390 for the vibration, and a modified 310 will get you the same power as a stock 390. They are all on the same chassis and weight virtually the same. You can pop on a 360 rim drive as well, and have a semi-pro saw that will nearly keep pace with a 360 or 361. Mine does with a moderate muffler mod.

Strato engine is the new cleaner burning engine technlogy from Stihl. Husky has a similar engine called the X-torque. They blow in a buffer of clean air through ports ahead the fuel mix so that the air is what gets pushed out the exhaust port rather than fuel mix. They are harder to modify, but they can be modified. They burn cleaner and use less gas, but they are heavier and have less power in most cases, and they are more expensive. The 211 is the exception, in that it is lighter than the 210 and has more power, and better AV. The 362 has a tad more power than the 361, but the AV is the same, and the 362 weighs about a half pound more. The engine is also bulkier. Of all the saws that I have owned (over 50), I like the 361 the best. Great all-around saw for dropping trees and bucking, firewood scrounging, and it does not tire me out using it all day long. I run 20 and 25 inch bars on them, and they purr like my cat. $300 is a great price for one of those, $400-450 is more typical. They are not as cherished as the 360s are, and tend to be priced better.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 6, 2012)

jonwright said:


> This weekend I bucked a 22" red oak with my little saw. It worked, yah. Took a while, though.
> 
> I'm just wondering if getting the "smaller" 362 with messing with the bigger trees if there will be a bigger difference with the 460 that's worth the $$ vs. the 362.


 
Been cutting 20-24" Red Oak this week with my 034.  The 034 (non-super) doesn't have near the stones a MS361/362 has and it did great pulling a 20" Bar and 33RSC chain through that oak.  If your into 36"+ wood all the time, I'd go for a 70cc class machine over a MS362 but otherwise I doubt you'd be disappointed.

If you're doing this on the used market you won't lose money by buying a 60cc saw and selling it if you need mo' power.


----------



## lukem (Nov 6, 2012)

I can BURY the 20" bar on my 361 in oak and it doesn't even groan.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 6, 2012)

360 PRO listed for $400 sold.  Not sure what purchase price was.  066 now listed on CL for $650 with 36 and 28" bars and chains.  New cyl, coil and plug I'd **assume** "good" category w/o personal inspection (which I would do if I purchase it).

I think for that $$ I'd just assume buy a new 362 and get a 2 year warranty (Yeah, I'd get the lube) and know that it's covered.  I've gotten lucky with used stuff....and not so lucky.

There's stuff listed in CL that's a few hours drive from me, but I'm back to available time.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 6, 2012)

You could buy this...... weight of a 290 and the power of a 441 hahahahaha and over $800 new.

http://erie.craigslist.org/bar/3385207248.html


----------



## amateur cutter (Nov 6, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> You could buy this...... weight of a 290 and the power of a 441 hahahahaha and over $800 new.
> 
> http://erie.craigslist.org/bar/3385207248.html


 
Dude would make good insurance/used car salesman?

24" up oak or other hardwood meets the 064 around here. The 036 is a great mid range saw, I love mine, but in your situation I'd lean toward the 70cc range. A C

EDIT: FYI I just bought an 046 to run a 20" bar on fwiw.


----------



## jonwright (Nov 9, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Dude would make good insurance/used car salesman?
> 
> 24" up oak or other hardwood meets the 064 around here. The 036 is a great mid range saw, I love mine, but in your situation I'd lean toward the 70cc range. A C
> 
> EDIT: FYI I just bought an 046 to run a 20" bar on fwiw.


Well. Found  441 for $335 that was a loggers "backup" saw. Look bad because it was in the toolbox mostly. Do a compression check and see whazzupwidat.


----------

